# PLEASE HELP!!!! Off at 5am tomorrow and water heater dead!!!



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Arrgh!!!! Please help.

I'm off to Snetterton at 5am tomorrow and I've just been checking the RV over. I went to start the water heater by pressing the button on the control panel in the bathroom (has buttons for checking the tank levels, turning the pump on and turning the water heater on) and nothing happened! Normally the power light comes on but it didn't - neither did the lock out light. Just nothing. Everything else works fine and all the fuses (including the one marked for water heater) are good. As I've no wiring diagram or any instructions I have no idea where to start fault finding.

Please help as I don't fancy a 1200 mile round trip and 4 nights away with no hot water!!!

The heater was working fine last time I used it (the RV has been sat for about a month, indoors) and all other appliances are ok.

Interestingly, I also have a mains lead going into the water heater so it must be capable of running of mains, although there is a wire off the mains lead and it hasn't worked on mains so far - a job for another day.

Any tips on how to get it working would be VERY much appreciated.

Please help!

Thanks in anticipation.

Paul M-J


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

By the way, the switch for the water heater is on a printed circuit board with the pump and level switches (and the level lights and power lights for the pump and heater) so without a wiring diagram for the board of the wires going to it I can't even test to see if there is power to the switch as I have no idea what point to test to.

Again, please help!!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Paul

Ring the man in the know, Mr Star Spangled Spanner himself, Duncan.

www.starspangledspanner.co.uk


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Paul

If you have a multimeter, check for 12v at the heater control board, if no supply then check the fuseable link, it looks like a small capacitor, find it on the 12v supply to the control board.. mine failed a few weeks ago.. short term fix is to link it out. 

If you don't have a multimeter, find the fuseable link and try shorting it out..


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Er, is the heater control board in the externally accesible compartment and any idea what I should have 12v on?? I have a 5 way plug going in to what is clearly a circuit board, but it is concealed within potting compound. I have no 12v at any of those 5 connections.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

The 5 wires on mine are, in no particular order.

Earth.. green
12v .. red, (this has the fuseable link I mentioned)
Flame detector/ignitor .. red 
Gas valve... blue 
Boiler thermostat... brown 

Can you not see a wire with a 'lump' in it going to the board,( it is wrapped in rubber tape) .. this is the fuseable link.. if 'blown' there won't be 12v at the board


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Many thanks guys! Especially to Duncan - what a star!!!!

I now have a working water heater. It is temporarily rigged but working. It looks like the switch on the control panel has died as supplying 12V from an alternate source brings it to life. There is a picture of the panel attached. It also turns on and off the water pump and shows the levels in the 3 tanks. Everything else was working fine until I cleaned the circuit board and now the grey tank thinks its at 3/4 even though it is empty. So, add that to the refusal to switch on the water heater = dead control panel. The circuit board on the back looks like it has seen better days mind. The biggest problem in changing it will be getting at the two electrical plugs that are on 6 inch fly leads but can't be pulled up as there is no slack in the cables - genious design!!!!!!

Linda, have you seen one of these before and do you think you could source one for me, please?

Once again, many thanks - I now won't have to smell for 4 days!!!! Yipeeee!

Paul M-J


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi paul I would suggest if your tanks empty and reading 3/4 full all is well. Same as everyone elses I know :lol: 
Geo


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Paul

Leave it with me, will see what I can do.

Incidentally, the other bits arrived in the parts order yesterday.....best I contact you after the weekend eh?

Cheers
Linda


----------

